# For that special evening on an Italian Cruise.



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

For that special evening on an Italian Cruise.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

:twisted: 

Saddo


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Still a SADDO


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Still :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Bought raffle tickets for a mediteranean cruise. Apparantly last months was a rollover!!!!


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

See they just launched it's sister ship..................... :roll:


----------

